# Howard



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Just found out that the very last of the old South African Railways and Harbours Pilot Tugs the Alwyn Vincent which was apparently donated a few years ago to the South African National Maritime Museum in Cape Town and which I am told was "abandoned" by them in the old Alfred Basin part of the harbour is to be scrapped at the end of January 2007. This tug is the very last of her class of 6 and the very last still floating of all of the Pilot tugs ever used in South Africa. She was built in Italy in 1959 and now lies forlornly covered in bird guano The other five were either all scrapped or were converted to fishing boats and met untimely ends at sea. Unfortunately "maritime heritage" and the saving thereof is not a major concern here as the museum itself seems to have disappeared now as well and inquiries illicit no response from the powers that be.


----------



## Kaskazi (Sep 20, 2006)

Howard - have you tried this contact? Is this the one that you referred to?

John H. Marsh Maritime Research Centre
Iziko SA Maritime Museum
PO Box 61 Cape Town 8000
Tel; +27 21 405 2884
Fax; +27 21 405 2888
Email; [email protected]
Website; http://www.rapidttp.co.za/museum/


----------

